# [SQLite] Mehrere Datensätze einfügen



## Froxx (24. Okt 2011)

Hallo,

ich bin gerade dabei zum 1. Mal Daten in eine SQLite-DB zu setzen und habe mir dafür einmal als Starthilfe den hier gezeigten Quelltext als Template genommen.
Java und SQLite – Tutorial – Der Blog von Benny Neugebauer
Hier ist es ja aber durch die Zeilen

```
stat.executeUpdate("drop table if exists people;");
    stat.executeUpdate("create table people (name, occupation);");
    PreparedStatement prep = conn.prepareStatement("insert into people values (?, ?);");
```
so, dass es immer nur einen Datensatz gibt und der jeweils vorher erstellte durch den neuen ersetzt wird. Wenn ich mir die DB nun mit dem SQLite Database Browser anschaue, zeigt er mit meinen einen Datensatz auch an, u.z. mit einer "1" davor. Also scheint dieser Datensatz ja irgendwo nummeriert zu sein. Wo, sehe ich aber nicht wirklich.
Da ich in Sachen SQL(ite) selber noch nicht über wirklich großes Fachwissen verfüge, wollte ich euch mal fragen, wie ich es hinbekomme, dass ich eben mehrere Datensätze einfügen kann ohne ältere zu überschreiben.
Wenn ich das "create table people (name, occupation);" auskommentiere läuft der ja logischerweise auf einen Fehler, da es den Datensatz "people" ja schon gibt.
Ich habe mir das ganze irgendwie über eine 1-n-Beziehung vorgestellt, sodass alles in "people" gespeichert wird, allerdings in durchnummerierten Datensätzen darunter, also so wie es mir auch im DB-Browser dann angezeigt wird.

lg Froxx


----------



## Deros (24. Okt 2011)

oha....also langsam, 
zur "Nummerierung": ohne große Ahnung von SQLite zu haben, scheint es schlau genug zu sein einen Standard-PrimaryKey angelegt zuhaben, da du selbiges ja versäumt hast. An diesem unterscheid die Datenbank dann potentielle identische Einträge.
womit wir zu deinem zweiten Problem kommen. Wenn du deine zweite Zeile auskommentierst, bekommst du wahrscheinlich keinen Fehler weil der Datensatz schonmal existierte sondern weil die Tabelle nicht existiert. die löscht dein erste Befehl nämlich jedesmal. Lass also beide zeilen weg dann sollten sich auch 2 datensätze in deine tabelle einfügen lassen.

lese dich am besten erstmal irgendwo in die grundlagen von sql ein....du scheinst da wirklich noch gaaaaaanz am anfang zu stehen


----------



## Froxx (24. Okt 2011)

Huch, ich meinte auch das "stat.executeUpdate("drop table if exists people;");" und nicht die 2. Zeile.


> du scheinst da wirklich noch gaaaaaanz am anfang zu stehen


This^^

Aber wenn ich hier jetzt gerade sowieso schonmal poste: Ist es zwingend notwendig einen Primary-Key zu verwenden? Aus meiner Sicht scheint das ja nicht der Fall zu sein, da der DB-Browser das ja auch trennen kann. Zumindest habe ich gerade mal die beiden ersten Zeilen meines ersten Posts auskommentiert und somit einen 2. Datensatz eingefügt (hat also funktioniert *Thumbs up!*). Im Browser sieht das dann so bei mir aus:


> 1 | WertCol1 | WertCol2 | ...
> 2 | WertCol1 | WertCol2 | ...



lg Froxx


----------



## Deros (24. Okt 2011)

jede zeile deiner Tabelle MUSS eindeutig indentifizierbar sein, am besten halt anhand einer einzelnen Spalte. Stell dir vor du willst einen einzelnen Datensatz aktualisieren. Wie würdest du ihn identifizieren?

der db-browser kann deine datensätze unterscheiden, da deine datenbank automatisch eine zusätzliche spalte als primärschlüssel angelegt hat.


----------



## vanny (24. Okt 2011)

Froxx hat gesagt.:


> Ist es zwingend notwendig einen Primary-Key zu verwenden? Aus meiner Sicht scheint das ja nicht der Fall zu sein, da der DB-Browser das ja auch trennen kann.



Wie du selbst siehst, sind beide Datensätze identisch, bis auf den Primary.
Nun lass dir deine Frage nochmal durch den Kopf gehen und ich bin mir sicher, du kannst sie dir gaaaanz leicht selbst beantworten ;P

Gruß Vanny

//Edit: grml zu langsam


----------



## Froxx (24. Okt 2011)

Nunja, sicher ist mir klar, dass jeder Datensatz eindeutig erkennbar sein soll.
Ich habe mich nur gewundert, warum der DB-Browser die Datensätze voneinander unterscheiden kann, obwohl alle Felder einer Spalte die gleichen sind (außer eben die vorgsetzte Zahl), und ich manuell in meinem Quellcode keinen Primary-Key zugewiesen habe.
Darum muss ja irgendwie doch ein(e Art) Primary-Key automatisch da eingebunden worden sein. Sonst könnte ja der DB-Browser die Datensätze nicht voneinander unterscheiden.
Kann ich auf diese Art Primary-Key in meinem Quellcode dann für die Suche, Editierung und Löschung der Datensätze, welche ich noch einbauen will, auch Bezug nehmen? Oder wird sogar direkt durch den Code einer hinzugefügt und ich bin gerade einfach blind? 

lg Froxx


----------



## Deros (24. Okt 2011)

joke?


Deros hat gesagt.:


> der db-browser kann deine datensätze unterscheiden, da deine datenbank automatisch eine zusätzliche spalte als primärschlüssel angelegt hat.



ansonsten selber nach zu lesen: 
hier und hier


----------



## Froxx (25. Okt 2011)

Wieso "joke?" ? Meine Frage war zum Ende, ob ich in meinem Quellcode auf den automatisch angelegten Primary Key zurückreifen kann. Also ob ich via irgendein Befehl mir diese mir nicht ersichtliche Nummer herauslesen kann. Ich weiß nicht, warum das ein Witz sein sollte.

Naja, ich habe nun aber ein zusätzliches Problem.
Ich bin nun bei meiner Suche angelangt und möchte mir nach Angabe der zu durchsuchenden Spalte und des Suchbegriffs die jeweiligen Daten anzeigen lassen.
Meine Klasse dafür sieht folgendermaßen aus:

```
package asdf;

import java.sql.Connection;
import java.sql.DriverManager;
import java.sql.ResultSet;
import java.sql.Statement;
import java.util.Scanner;

public class Suche {
	
	public void search() throws Exception {
		Class.forName("org.sqlite.JDBC");
		Connection conn = DriverManager.getConnection("jdbc:sqlite:test.db");		//Erstellen einer Instanz für den Bezug auf die Datenbank
		Statement stat = conn.createStatement();	
		Scanner scan = new Scanner(System.in);			//Erstellen einer Instanz zum Lesen von Eingaben
		
		String suchart = "", suchbegriff = "";		//Spalte, in der gesucht werden soll; Wert, nach dem gesucht werden soll
		int eingabe;
		
		System.out.println("Wonach soll gesucht werden?");
		System.out.println("1 PC-Name, 2 Domain, 3 IP, 4 Subnet, 5 Gateway, 6 DNS, 7 MAC, 8 Betriebssystem, 9 Software");
		try {
			eingabe = scan.nextInt();
		} catch (Exception e) {
			System.out.println(e.toString());
			eingabe = 0;
		}
		switch(eingabe) {			//Belegen von suchart
			case 1:
				suchart = "pcname";
				break;
			case 2:
				suchart = "domain";
				break;
			case 3:
				suchart = "ip";
				break;
			case 4:
				suchart = "subnet";
				break;
			case 5:
				suchart = "gateway";
				break;
			case 6:
				suchart = "dns";
				break;
			case 7:
				suchart = "mac";
				break;
			case 8:
				suchart = "system";
				break;
			case 9:
				suchart = "software";
				break;
			default:
				System.out.println("Ungültiger Wert!");
				return;
		}
		System.out.println("Gib einen Suchbegriff ein: ");
		suchbegriff = scan.next();
		ResultSet rs = stat.executeQuery("SELECT * FROM computer WHERE " + suchart + "='" + suchbegriff + "'");
		while (rs.next())			//Ausgabe
		{
		  System.out.println(suchbegriff + " = " + rs.getString(suchbegriff));
		}
	}

}
```
Mein Problem beginnt nun nach der Eingabe des Strings suchbegriff.
Wenn ich einen Wert eingebe, welchen es nicht in der Datenbank gibt, geht er nicht in die while-Schleife, sondern geht gleich darüber weiter zum Ende der Klasse.
Wenn ich aber einen Wert eingebe, den ich vorher in die DB eingeschrieben habe, dann bekomme ich folgende Fehlermeldung:

```
Exception in thread "main" java.sql.SQLException: no such column: 'hallo'
	at org.sqlite.RS.findColumn(RS.java:116)
	at org.sqlite.RS.getString(RS.java:247)
	at asdf.Suche.search(Suche.java:65)
	at asdf.Test.main(Test.java:25)
```
Aber "wieso?" frage ich ich mich. Er sagt mir, dass es keine Spalte "hallo" gibt, aber danach suche ich ja auch garnicht. Ich suche ja nach Datensätzen, in denen der WERT "hallo" in der Spalte "pcname" ist.

In der DB selber habe ich schon geschaut. Das mit der Abspeicherung funktioniert alles und mir werden alle Datensätze richtig angezeigt.
Ich bin gerade ein wenig ratlos :<

lg Froxx


----------



## Froxx (25. Okt 2011)

*Batsch*
Habe es gerade selber gefunden. Unten in der while-Schleife sollte ich natürlich beim getString suchart und nicht suchbegriff eingeben.
Somit wäre ich vorerst wieder problemlos^^
Falls wieder was anliegt: Ihr hört von mir 

lg Froxx


----------



## vanny (25. Okt 2011)

den ResultSet hat ne nette Methode namens "getMetaData()" 
Da kannst du dir die Anzahl und die Namen der gefundenen Spalten ausgeben lassen und kommst vielleicht auch an deinen Primary ran.

Gruß Vanny


----------



## Deros (26. Okt 2011)

sinnvoller wäre es wohl den pk richtig in der tabledefintion anzugeben, sprich "CREATE TABLE PEOPLE(ID INTEGER PRIMARY KEY ASC, NAME, ...);"


----------



## Froxx (28. Okt 2011)

Ich habe nun mal einen PK als eigenes Feld hinzugefügt und möchte ihn nach dem Motto "nummeriere PK von zu erstellendem datensatz mit 'anzahl vorhandener datensätze' + 1" generieren. Dafür muss ich natürlich ersteinmal die Datensätze zählen. Das hatte ich mit dem Countbefehl vor, sodass meine Zeile dafür so aussieht: 
	
	
	
	





```
prep.setString(1, "select count(*) from computer;");
```
Wenn ich nun aber per syso(prep) eine Ausgabe direkt hintenranhänge, bekomme ich folgende Ausgabe:
	
	
	
	





```
org.sqlite.PrepStmt@996cca
```
 bzw. 
	
	
	
	





```
org.sqlite.PrepStmt@19c7c21
```
Eine dieser Aussagen kommt immer random, wobei ich zwischendurch nichts am Code verändere. Einfach kompilieren.
Wieso kommt das so, bzw. was bedeutet das? Ich hätte jetzt eher eine Ausgabe wie "3" erwartet oder soetwas. Also eben die Anzahl meiner Datensätze im table computer.

lg Froxx


----------



## turtle (28. Okt 2011)

> select count(*) from computer



Dieses SQL-Statement gibt, wie jedes andere Select-Statement auch, einen ResultSet zurück, in dem in diesem Beispiel eine Zahl drinsteckt, die Du erst extrahieren musst.

PS: Wenn Du die Primary Key-Spalte als INTEGER PRIMARY KEY definiert hast, inkrementiert sqlite den Wert automatisch. Über die Funktion sqlite3_last_insert_rowid() kannst Du den letzten Key abfragen. 

Dieses Vorgehen, es die DB machen zu lassen,ist einen Empfehlung, da dann erstens nicht so viele Abfragen an die DB kommen und dieses auch stabil läuft bei mehreren Benutzern/Transaktionen.


----------

